# Getting the spindle out of a mini lathe



## Alex v.d.H. (Jan 5, 2020)

So in restoring/upgrading my mini lathe i have decided to replace the old ball bearings with tapered rollerbearings. However i have no idea how to get the spindle out of the headstock. I tried hammering it out with a block of wood in between but it won't budge. Should i try to get the smaller gears out first? If so how in the world would i get them past the spinle? Ill add some images for clarification:
















The retaining ring on the spindle is not the problem, i already removed it before hammering, the grooved rings on the front and back of the spindle look threaded but are actually just grooved since they don't spiral. I might be able to use the hydraulic press at my school, is it a good idea to try to use that? Any suggestion is welcome.

As a side question, how much oil should i put in this gearbox after i restored it? there was a small amount left in the bottom when i got it. Should it be filled to the top or do i only fill it till the bottom gears touch it?
I look forward to your insight.


----------



## royesses (Jan 5, 2020)

That looks nothing like a standard Sieg mini lathe. What is the brand and size? On a standard mini lathe the spindle would be pressed out the front of the headstock. Usually a heavy mallet and block of wood is enough to get it out. But I don't know if your lathe would require some other method. The spindle is pressed into the front bearing and then pressed into the headstock and the rear bearing is pressed onto the spindle and into the housing at the same time on a Sieg mini lathe. That looks like a very deluxe lathe that you have. Hopefully someone will be able to help you.

Roy


----------



## homebrewed (Jan 5, 2020)

There are some resources out there that can help you.  Arceurotrade has a how-to on the subject, but the actual lathe could be slightly different (Real Bull vs. Sieg).  Another description:  here.  The process of removing and re-installing the bearings and spindle should be pretty much the same for either type of machine.

BTW, something to think about:  angular contact bearings are the same size as the old bearings so you wouldn't need to come up with different spacers if installing that type of bearing.  This can be an issue if you discover that partway through the re-assembly process with tapered roller bearings.  Cheapest way of all:  just replace the old ones with new equivalents.

One final bit of advice -- make sure to verify the size of BOTH bearing sets.  IIRC, some mini lathes use different-sized ones for the front and back bearings (but I could be wrong).  But it's better to know before you buy, eh?

Good Luck!


----------



## Alex v.d.H. (Jan 5, 2020)

royesses said:


> That looks nothing like a standard Sieg mini lathe. What is the brand and size? On a standard mini lathe the spindle would be pressed out the front of the headstock. Usually a heavy mallet and block of wood is enough to get it out. But I don't know if your lathe would require some other method. The spindle is pressed into the front bearing and then pressed into the headstock and the rear bearing is pressed onto the spindle and into the housing at the same time on a Sieg mini lathe. That looks like a very deluxe lathe that you have. Hopefully someone will be able to help you.
> 
> Roy



Its probably not a Sieg, what features made you think it was a sieg? I still am not sure what it is since its had multiple owners and all documentation exept the pulley speed chart is lost. I have been searching for what brand it is but have had no luck because of all the mods done to this thing. Swing is 5 inches from center to bed, maximum distance between centers is about 22 inches.


----------



## royesses (Jan 5, 2020)

Alex,
         I didn't think it was a Sieg, I just looked at the photo's and realized it was a much better made mini lathe than a Sieg.
Roy


----------



## tazzat (Jan 5, 2020)

Make a puller and pull it out..
The spindel can only come out 1 way.
The gear look smaler than the bearing housing so you have to take the gear off after you get the spindel out.


----------

